
Postfix: A Simple Stack Language (2005) [pdf] - reedwolf
https://cs.wellesley.edu/~cs251/s05/postfix.pdf
======
michaelcampbell
Maybe because the first calculator I had was RPN I learned postfix notation,
but I have a really hard time with Lisps and their prefix notation. Lord knows
I've tried.

~~~
guenthert
I tried for years and eventually it becomes natural to the point that I now
prefer it (or rather developed impatience with arbitrary syntax of in-fix
notations).

Editor support helps (as it ought to), also the modern LISP style (indenting
blocks). I still have difficulties reading ancient LISP style (but that's also
due to the functional programming style eschewing temporary variable
assignments while the names of those missing variables could serve to document
the code).

------
dogfishbar
Lyn T. is one of a small handful of the best CS educators on the planet. Good
job HN!

